# Block Driveway



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Over the last week or so a car has blocked our driveway so we cannot use it.

We have taken pics and made a record dates and times etc but what can we really do.

Andrew wants to move it, but as there are no yellow lines etc, I fail to see what action we can take.

We have tried to find out whose it is, but so far been unsuccessful. We have left polite notices which have been screwed up and left on the pavement.

Advice?


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

As the vehicle is causing an obstruction, contact the police to either trace the owner or have the vehicle removed


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's a proper driveway with a slope etc. You can call the Police to enable you to get out. But not back in. They will try and move the offender and ticket him.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Does it never move so that when its gone you can park your own car there???
Has it got Road tax?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it is illegal to block a proper access, try contacting the Police and also check to see if its taxed!

(one could always let his tyres down but dont be sen!)

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Blocked*

Can we see a Pic?


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

get a few mates, grab it by the wheel arches and bounce it out of the way


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I would suggest that you fix a notice on the car in very large letters "Free to collector"
If the owner doesn't move it quickly someone else will


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well let me see................

THE GOOD ME says call the police and complain that you are being denied right of access to your own property

THE BAD ME says let all the tyres down - put a baseball bat through the windscreen and wait and see who knocks on your door - then deny everything with a twinkle in your eye and ask what kind of dim whit would park a car there anyway 

I have a village hall about 50 yards from my house - every now and then they have a function where people feel the need to park like idiots all over the place - after a while you realize that you fight stupidity with bigger stupidity - putting notes on screens simply does not work


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

if the window was " broken " in the dark hours fill it with water ! he wont park there again lol, has he/she some grudge against you ?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Does it ever move? As in is it used regualrly and returned to block the drive? If so, you could rustle up another couple of vehicles and block it in totaly. Theyll soon get the message!
If it doesnt move, it wouldnt surprise me if the thing was torched by yobs in the early hours!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Over the last week or so a car has blocked our driveway so we cannot use it.
> 
> We have taken pics and made a record dates and times etc but what can we really do.
> 
> ...


Have you a dropped kerb to allow you access to your property. 
If so check with your Local Authority to see whether they have any local parking enforcement laws in place which can be applied to your situation.

Use their website and check for contravention code 27.

If they have laws in place they can send someone to put a parking ticket on the vehicle.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Is this link of assistance:
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAnd...eetcleaninglitterandillegaldumping/DG_4001703


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi there

I'd phone the police in the first instance. An unfamiliar car was parked outside our house (but not blocking access) for several weeks and when we eventually decided to query it with the police, we discovered that it had been stolen. It had probably been stolen on the same night that it was neatly parked outside our house. I felt awful that I hadn't acted sooner - I'd convinced myself that one of the neighbours had people staying!

I think if it hasn't moved at all since it first blocked your access, then it may well be stolen.

Good luck

Edit: Apologies, I obviously didn't read the original post. If the owner/driver can screw up your notes then it's hardly stolen is it?! Duh! 
   

Ana


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

It has been suggested to me that find out if it's front wheel drive or rear wheel drive then if say it's front wheel drive nip out during night fall jack up one wheel put bricks under vehicle just so wheel is off ground when jack is let down , the offender should not be able to drive off ,the down side is , it's not the sort of job for an amaeter , and possibly the offender will guess it's you !


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We got blocked in our garage a while back at the shop, I managed to squeeze the mica past but couldn't get the galaxy out, so using the micra I towed the offending car back a bit.

The next morning I found a note pushed through the letter box from the women driver, screaming, how dare I touch her car, she was going to sue me, if it happened again she would call the police, SHE could park where she liked. 

There's nowt so strange as folk. :roll: 

Olley


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only soution is to ring the police initially and take their advice. If it is obstructing an authorised access it is committing an offence and can be ticketed and if necessary moved b the police.

If you do anything to it you could face a criminal damage claim - not worth it, the police will help or advise if they possiblly can.

People do not always help - we had removal lorries due outside our house three weeks ago and asked by letters for people to leave an area clear. One person refused, screwed up the letter and delliberately kept hos car there "just to prove he could". The local policeman made an unoffical suggestion.....

It did not help the driver of the car; when he came to move to go to work (0830) he found he was sandwiched between two large lorries where the drivers "had gone off back to the depot for a while, but should be back in an hour or two". We do not have a lot of public transport here........

The lorries moved about 20 minutes later!

He did not park there the following morning! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a similar problem however it is neighbours who park across our garage so we cannot get in or out. Arrived back 11 pm to find we couldn't get car into garage so knocked them up and asked them to move. He came out in dressing gown - I explained the insurance was invalid if we parked on the road.
They haven't done it since!
Phone Police don't get into involved with moving the vehicle or you may be prosecuted.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't heed those suggesting breaking the law.

As remarked earlier if you have a dropped kerb access then you will have the right not to be obstructed (I believe only when leaving ie you can't be blocked in but you may be able to be blocked out).

Causing obstruction is a much lesser offence than criminal damage.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

*Blocked Driveway Update*

Thanks for all the advice, I like the evil ones best.

But I visited the police station today and they were most helpful.

They told what to do including "with compliments slip" with my report no on, that I could leave with a note on the windscreen.

The traffic cop on duty said he would be delighted to issue a ticket for obstruction, then check round the vehicle for faults, ID the driver etc. As we live on the borders of two counties (and they often share resources) they contacted the other one and advised them of the pending situation.

This morning my note was returned to me, with a counter note about hating my motorhome and that was the justification for blocking me in. We have sold the m/h anyway and it was last here in Sept for 2 nights, prior to that it was March for 3 nights. I also gave this to the police, who found it amusing.

Lets see what transpires tonight otherwise its a quick call and they will be £80 worse off.

The sad thing is we only stay at this house when we are not travelling which is 10 weeks max a year, and we would be more than happy for them to park on our driveway (when we are away) so it looks as if the place is lived in.

Some people lead sad lives!!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Glad you got it sorted OK.......I towed a car back 4 feet last week so I could get my van in......I recall some years ago working at a Birmingham based company, we used to get cars parking outside our offices (private land with no parking signs) to go to a nearby shopping centre...we used to put stickers on the window asking politely if they would refrain from doing so........the stickers were os a permanent, security anti-tamper material and were the devils own job to get off :twisted:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The person blocking you in sounds seriously weird. Why on earth would anyone block a drive because he "hated" a motorhome? Surely it would be best to speak first. But, as they say, "There's nowt so queer as folk".


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

As I understand it from our local PCSO it is illegal for someone to block your drive if you have a vehicle on it but, for some absurd reason, not if the driveway is empty.
There were a lot of problems around here with office and factory workers blocking driveways and the PCSO contacted all of the local employers to get them to advise their staff of the law.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Most neighbours are very accommodating, well ours are.

When their children come to stay and park opposite we can't get the van in or out.

They know that and all it takes is a ring on their doorbell for them to shift their car while we manoeuvre in or out.

No resentment, no fuss, no bother.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Jealousy is a very immotive thing


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

ask one of the nice clamping companies to pop a nice small notice up and then they will come round and clamp it in a few days time 
chapter


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

chapter said:


> ask one of the nice clamping companies to pop a nice small notice up and then they will come round and clamp it in a few days time
> chapter


Better still, set up your own 'cowboy' clamping firm before the rules are changed, and make a few quid out of them! :wink:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Update - We had a visit from the Community Support Officer this evening, who clearly is very passionate about her job and really knows the village we live in.

She gave us a number of options and agreed on one that we are happy about. She said it was up to us and not her decision. Sadly crushing the car was not an option, but she did let slip the owner was "known" to them.

I admire they way she owned the problem and was willing to talk to us and not talking at us.

Over they years I may not have been the most supportive person of the Police or Community Support Officers but she has certainly made me re-think.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

richardjames said:


> Jealousy is a very immotive thing


Before we got our motorhome our neighbour across from us was very friendly
he always made a point to come and talk if we were in the garden.

Since we got our motorhome he has not said a word to us and seems to avoid us.

Our motorhome is parked at the side of our house so it is not a nuisence on the road or in his face every day

I hope he comes around because the motorhome is going nowhere.


----------

